# Raubfisch



## Teichforum.info (10. Dez. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem einzelnen Räuber zwecks Nachwuchsregulierung in seinem Teich? Ich habe hierzu ziemlich widersprüchliche Aussagen zu hören bekommen. Ich habe in meinem Teich Elritzen, __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, Nasen, 12 Goldorfen, 4 Shubunkins und 8 Koi ausgesetzt. Aus 12 Goldorfen wurden 8, aus 4 __ Shubunkin wurden ich weiss nicht wieviele, wobei hier viele "Zwitter" dabei sind, da ich mit dem Kauf von Seerosen anscheinend Laich von Goldfischen eingeschleppt habe. Da sich die Shubunkin derart vermehrt haben würde ich gerne einen "Bestandsregulierer" aussetzen und dachte dabei an einen einzelnen Flussbarsch oder Sonnenbarsch. Eure Meinungen/Ideen sind nun gefragt.
Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Dez. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Norbert,

__ Barsche, gutes Thema ... viele Meinungen kursieren um den Globus ... guckst du hier:

http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=795/?q=sonnenbarsch

Ich für meinen Teil habe 2 Barsche drin zwecks Regulierung und ich kann dir sagen, die zwei räumen mächtig auf in meiner Pfütze  :cry:  ... aber das ist meinerseits gewollt, ausser die Stichling-Babys, diese haben es komischerweise überlebt. Ansonsten beanspruchen die Barsche ein gewisses Revier, das sie auf Teufel komm raus verteidigen, selbst der Stör wurde abgedrängt und das sollte was heissen, kam er in die Nähe, drehte er sofort nach auftauchen der Barsche ab ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Dez. 2003)

hallo zusammen,

also daß __ barsche eine regulierende wirkung haben ist bekannt !

nur, je größer die fische sind die er fressen soll desto größer muß er selbst sein - da er aber auch noch wächst wird auch die nahrung größer .... blödes spiel, gelle   

ich würde zu einem sonnenbarsch raten da dessen wachstum sich in normalen grenzen bewegt - sprich ausgewachsen bei ca. 10 cm großen futterfischen aufhört - ein __ flußbarsch kann mehrere kg schwer werden und dessen apetit hört dann weit später auf  

und bei deinen guten versteckmöglichkeiten die norberts  teichanlage bietet ist ein herausfangen auch nicht so ohne weiteres möglich.

" beschütze mich von den geistern die ich selber rief "

gruß jürgen

*** tommi - ein stichling ist ein stichling weil er bei gefahr seine stacheln ausfährt - da geht kein normal gearteter raubfisch ohne besonderen grund dran. - sind ja auch nicht blöd die fischis.

... erinnere mich noch an die anfangszeit als angler (lange her) - da dachte ich auch mit den schönen bunten sonnenbarschen als lebendköter müßte man doch jede menge __ hecht und __ zander fangen - kein einziger ging dran - bis wir ihnen die stachelige rückenflosse abschnitten (lüncht mich nicht) ab diesem moment war ein sonnenbarsch der beste köderfisch.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Dez. 2003)

Hallo Norbert,

Unser guter Tommi hat Glück gehabt mit seinen Sonnenbarschen denn beide dürften nur männlich oder nur weiblich sein. weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung. __ Sonnenbarsche vermehren sich normalerweise schneller als Goldfische und diese schnell wachsende Zahl fressen dir jede Eier und Brut so schnell weg wie du kucken kannst, weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Wenn du das möchtest, dann sind Sonnenbarsche richtig.
Dasselbe gilt für den Katzenfisch wird auch __ Katzenwels genannt gehört aber nicht zur Familie der Welse oder __ Waller, sind nachtaktiv, __ Raubfische und Allesfresser. Habe imo keine Lösung bereit.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal Danke für die Informationen. Eines ist für mich jetzt sicher - wenn ich einen __ Barsch einsetzen sollte dann einen Sonnenbarsch und nur ein einzelnes Exemplar.
Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2003)

Ich habe diesbezüglich bereits einiges durchprobiert und weiß auch noch einiges aus erfahrung beim fischen!
bei mir haben sich letztes frühjahr die rotfedern und die goldfische total stark vermehrt!da mein teich sehr groß ist ist es unmöglich ihn mit einem kescher leerzufangen!da aber am sommeranfang in der fischzucht kaum __ raubfische erhältlich sind habe ich anfangs mit feinstem schonhaken ca 400 fischlein mit der angel rausgefangen!da aber ca nochmal dopelt soviel drinwaren hab ich schließlich aufgegeben! da mein teich sehr gute wasserwerte haqt habe ich 4 regenbogenforellen mit ca 30 cm eingesetzt! diesen bastarde fraßen aber nicht die fische sondern das störfutter!später setzte ich einen flussbarsch ein und muss dazu folgendes sagenn kleinen teich reicht ein flussbarsch sicherum die bestände zu regulieren- ein sehr reviebildendes verhalten hat er auch nicht was meine beobachtungen im aquarium bestätigen- in einem shr großen teich hat ein einzelner flussbarsch kaum eine chance die bestände zu regulieren da sein jagdverhalten auf eine jagd gemeinsam mit artgenossen abgestimmt ist- ca 4-5 individuen- und (übrigens ist dieses jagdverhalten hochinteressant  ). bei mehreren tieren vermehrt sich allerdings auch der flussbarsch, selbst in kleinsten teichen konnte ich dies schon beobachten! also sind sie auch keine wirkliche lösung! ideal wäre ein __ hecht mit 10- 20 cm der vor dem winter herausgefangen wird!wenn es mehrere sind murksen die sich gegenseitig ab wie es be mir der fall war und wenn er zu groß wir dann gnade denn anderen fischen gott!ich werde es nächstes jahr mit ca 3 ca 15 cm langen zandern versuchen , da die sich nicht fortpflanzenund ein kleines maul haben und langsam wachsen!
so das is jez n'bisschen lang  
mfg stu


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2003)

hallo stu,

interessante erfahrungen, scheinst ja schon einiges probiert zu haben.

hast du bei __ zander nicht bedenken - dem zander sagt man ja nach er sei der einzigste heimische raubfisch der aus lust tötet - und dementsprechend mehr als er überhaupt fressen kann ?????

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Dez. 2003)




----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Dez. 2003)

da hast du durchaus recht- da aber die __ zander eher kleine fische angreifen habe ich kein problem damit!- meine __ störe, rotfedern, etc sind alle zu groß für kleine zander!und wenn sie bei den hunderten jungrotfedern und junggoldfischen aufräumen ist das für mich eher vorteilhaft! ein weiterer vorteil ist das zander im vergleich zum __ hecht sehr langsam wachsen! wenn sie zu groß werden setz ich sie in den fischteich eines bekannten!


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2004)

Von __ Zander und Hechten würde ich abraten.__ Hechte bedienen sich an allem was max. 70%ihrer eigenen körperlänge hat.

Ein einzelner Flussbarsch schafft schon abhilfe.Auch die verdrücken eine menge.Gerade wenn viel kleinfisch (__ Moderlieschen,Bitterlinge,Jungfische)im Teich sind kann das Wasser förmlich explodieren,wenn der __ Barsch auf jagt geht.

Ich persönlich würde eher zu allesfressern raten.

__ Sonnenbarsche fressen mit Vorliebe Insekten.Aber Auch Fischbrut.Sie bleiben klein ,die sind aber auch nicht ganz die beste Lösung,aber auf jedenfall besser als der Flussbarsch,da es bei mehreren Exemplaren der Flussbarsches schnell zu einer Bestandexplosion kommen kann.Man hätte dann zwar sehr viele aber nur kleine __ Barsche.

Krebse wären auf jedenfall schonmal eine Bereicherung für den Teich und verdrücken auch Fischbrut.

Ein einzelner __ Katzenwels wäre auch ein Versuch wert.Das Beste was einem passieren könnte wären kleine Forellen,da diese Pellets (Sticks) als auch Fisch fressen,allerdings ist deren benötigter Sauerstoffbedarf doppelt so hoch als der eines Karpfen und deswegen ihr einsetzten ebenfalls fragwürdig.

Lieber erstmal Krebse einsetzten und auf die darauffolgende Bestandsentwicklung warten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Zusammen......
bei Krebsen muss man aufpassen,da würde ich bloß einheimische arten einsetzen,denn Krebse wandern gerne.Dadurch kann es zu einer Faunerferfälschung kommen!!!!!
Außerdem kann man durch Manche Arten zusätzlich die Krebspest einschleppen..
Die Krebse wandern vorallem,wenn es ihnen im Teich nicht gefällt...

Jenachdem,wie dr Teich beschaffen ist,würde ich  mir einen __ Hecht ausleihen....und ihn dann wieder rausfangen...

Dieses Thema wurde soweit ich weiss aber schonmal behandelt.....


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2004)

Den __ Hecht müsstes du aber jedes jahr wieder reinsetzten und rausholen.Eine dauerhafte lösung ist das nicht.Das Krebse wandern wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2004)

Krebse können gut wandern..aber meistens bloß wenn ihnen der Tecih nicht passt....
Der karsten,auch hier im Forum hält sehr erfolgreich Krebse in seinem Teich..demsein Teich iss sowieso total cool...musst mal in seine Gaerie schauen...lohnt sich...

Achja, :birthday:  wünsch ich dir!!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2004)

Hallo Leute,
habt Ihr schon mal über __ Aal nachgedacht?
In meiner alten, ungefilterten Teichanlage hatte ich nach einsetzen eines Aales ( ca. 30 cm ) keinerlei Probleme mit unerwünschtem Nachwuchs.
Der Aal ist ein starker Laichräuber und packt das Übel an der Wurzel und macht sich nebenher noch über Fischbrut und __ Kleinfische her, wenn er gößenmäßig in der Lage ist diese zu verschlingen.
Nach dem einsetzen ward er nicht mehr gesehen. Man konnte seine Tätigkeit nur am ausbleiben des Nachwuchses vermuten.
Widergesehen habe ich ihn erst nach ca. 10 Jahren beim entleeren meiner alten Anlage. Er hatte es sich in enem alten Pflanzkorb gemütlich gemacht. Er war auf ca 50 cm abgewachsen und fühlt sich hoffentlich in seiner neuen Heimat (Naturgewässer in meiner Nähe) wohl.
Da ich jetzt ein Schwerkraftsystem betreibe habe ich auf Aal verzichtet und 3 Flußbarsche eingesetzt, weil sich der lichtscheue Aal vermutlich im nächsten Rohr verkriechen würde und dann irgendwann im Filter landet.
Was die 3 Kameraden bringen, wird sich im Frühjahr zeigen.
Angst, daß sie zu groß werden könnten habe ich nicht. __ Barsche über 1kg sind in der Natur schon äußerst selten. Leider,- weil, - sehhr schmackhaft.

Gruß, Willi


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Jan. 2004)

Der __ Aal ist nachtaktiv und ziemlich scheu.Es gibt wirklich schönere Fische die sich auch zeugen.Pass auf das sich deine __ Barsch nicht zu sehr vermehren sonst gibts Probleme.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Feb. 2004)

in nem großen teich schafft ein __ barsch keinesfalls abhilfe- meiner ist seit juni drin, hatte kurzzeitig sogar die unterstützung von 3 hechten und unter dem dünnen eis sind immer noch kleine rotfedern und goldfische zu sehen!
das phänomen das lorenz anspricht bezüglich des explodierenden wassers entsteht dan wenn eine gruppe __ barsche einen kleinfischschwarm zusammengetrieben hat und einzelfische aus der gruppe den schwarm immer wieder attackieren.
einen __ aal finde ich auch keine schlechte lösung! 
krebse ...... als räuber.... ich weiß nicht.
habe einen krebs versuchsweise im 200l aquarium gemeinsam mit 200 jungfischen aus dem teich gehalten und wenn er nicht einmal pro woche einen getöteten bekommen hätte wär er verhungert........außerdem falls du __ störe hast und diese mit pellets fütterst dann wird der krebs eher die pellets fressen als sich auf einen anstrengenden raubzug zu begeben.

lg stu da mu


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Feb. 2004)

Sagte ich Krebse fressen Fische?
Das ist falsch,Krebse fressen im Normalfall keine Fische,aber deren Laich,somit packen sie bei ausreichendem Bestand das Problem an der Wurzel!

@Stu-fishing:
Wie groß sind deine __ Hechte?
und die Kois und der Stör ?


Mal schauen was ich mit meinem __ Barsch mache...
Werd warscheinlich bei einem Fischzüchter Weißfischlaich oder Brut holen oder ich gewöhne ihn an Fischstücke....

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Feb. 2004)

ok ich hab 1 koi 1 schuppi und einen spiegler alle so ca 0,7-1 kg. 1 sib. stör ca 70 cm, 1 waxdick ca 60 und ein waxdick ca 50cm.
 die __ hechte waren ca 35- 40 cm groß, haben aber die größeren rotfedern und goldorfen mit ca 15-20 cm größe in ruhe gelassen.

 mfg

ps: das mit den fischtücken hab ich bei meinen 3 barschen im aquarium probiert- es hat nicht funktioniert- bei den zandern allerdings schon.
 vielleicht probierst dus mit würmern aus dem angelladen


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Feb. 2004)

@Stu Fishing:
__ Würmer frisst mein __ Barsch!

Nur was ist im Winter oder im hochsommer?  
Fisch wäre halt  von Vorteil,da man sich einen Vorrat einfrieren könnte und somit immer eine menge parat hat.Denn der barsch ist immerhin fast 20cm und wird bestimmt noch wachsen.....

Ausserdem wäre fisch kostenlos (für mich als Angler kein Problem).Würmer zu graben,geht ja auch nicht immer und die im Geschäft sind zu teuer...

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Feb. 2004)

Hallo @ll!

Ich habe letztes Jahr 2 __ Sonnenbarsche im Teich gehabt.
Die waren ca. 8 cm beim Einsetzen Anfang Juli und 10-11 cm im September als ich sie herausfing.
Denn laut Auskunft meines Fischhändlers sind die __ Barsche, die ich hatte nur bis 10 Grad Winterhart, aber bei tieferen Temperaturen überleben sie nicht   

Und die beiden frassen auch nicht alles:
Es war zwar überhaupt kein Kleinzeugs mehr imTeich ( __ Rückenschwimmer, Libellenlarven,..) aber die Junggoldis mit 3-4 cm schwammen fröhlich mit den Sonnenbarschen im Schwarm.


Von __ Aal wurde mir schwer abgeraten, da die bei schlechten Bedingungen oder zu wenig Platz abwandern können.
Und __ Hechte oder __ Zander wären mir trotzdem zu gefährlich wegen der Kois ( 15-30 cm )

Ich überlege heuer mal ein paar __ Stichlinge dazu einzusetzen, da die scheinbar sehr gute Laichräuber sind.
Aber wenn ich mir den Tommis Beitrag ansehe kommenmir doch wieder Zweifel?
Also doch wieder einen __ Barsch - aber so früh wie möglich, ev. Anfang Mai, wenn die Temperaturen zulassen.


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Feb. 2004)

Ein Sonnenbarsch dürfte eigentlich mit unseren Temperaturen gut zurechtkommen,kommt ja auch aus Nordamerika.Könnte sein das ich mich jetzt auch irre,so wie ich es aber in Erinnerung hab ist der Sonnenbarsch mehr Insektenfresser als wirklicher Räuber.

__ Hechte sind in sofern ungeeignet weil sie Beutefische fressen die  bis 2/3 ihrer eigenen Länge haben.

Kommt aber auch auf die Teichgröße an und auf das Futteraufkommen.

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Feb. 2004)

*@kuewi       Stichlinge*

@kuewi
Hallo
Stichlinge sind interessante kleine Fische
lassen sich aber nur von günstigen Stellen aus beobachten
Stege,Brücken,feste tiefe Ränder und natürlich klares Wasser !!
Sie werden nur 3-4cm groß 
d.h. sie besuchen auch immer wieder Filter Pumpen Skimmer !:twisted: 
zu Kois würde ich sie nicht setzen !
ich habe bei meinen Goldis schon mehrfach erste Hilfe leisten müssen
weil Stichlinge im Hals stecken geblieben sind.
(Stichling - Rückenflosse !!!!)
Pinzette und Kescher sollten bereit liegen
es sieht auch nicht so toll aus wenn so ein Stück Stichling tagelang 
zum Hals raus hängt.
also in einem Naturteich vielleicht ,
in einem Koiteich nicht 
und wenn man sie nicht beobachten und den Anderen nicht schnell 
Erste Hilfe leisten kann und will ,besser auch nicht !

schönen Tag
karsten.

http://www.zoo-rostock.de/wissen/tiere/steckbrief/sonst/i_stichling.htm


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Karsten!

Danke für diesen Tip - wenn das so ist, werden wir sicherlich keine __ Stichlinge einsetzen!

Dann doch einen einzelnen Sonnenbarsch ...und diesen nächstes Jahr vorsichtig zu überwintern versuchen!


Die Beiden vom letzten Jahr sind uns leider an einem plötzlichen  NitritPeak im AQ eingegangen.
Demnach dürften die erheblich empfindlicher sein, als die Goldis, die sich noch in dem großen KaltwasserAQ befunden haben.
DerNitrit war kurzfristig auf ein wenig über 0.3 gestiegen und ich machte in der Füh noch einenTeil- Wasserwechsel - aber als ich 4 Stunden später von der Arbeit heimkam waren die Goldi putzmunter und die __ Sonnenbarsche waren ex...


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Manuela,

__ Sonnenbarsche überwintern auch im Teich, ohne Probleme. Weiss ich aus Erfahrung!


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Hallo,

bei mir auch, überwintere schon mehrer Jahre __ Sonnenbarsche im Teich - keine Verluste!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Sorry wenn es nicht hier her passt, könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen was der Waler \ __ Katzenwels so alles frisst ?
Braucht er immer kleine Jungfische, oder frisst er auch anderes ?
Kann man dafür Futter kaufen ?
Denn ich habe vor mir einen 20 cm großen waler zu kaufen, da ich meine anderen Fische an einen sehr guten Freund verkauft hab. Ich habe jetzt nur noch 25 kleine Goldfische ca. 4-5cm und 4 große ca. 12-15 cm, doch an meiner Beckenrandbepflanzung klebt schon wieder leich.

Bitte helft mir   

thx


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

hallo thx,

ein __ wels frisst alles was kein stein ist und nicht fest mit dem teich verbunden   
er wird deshalb auch als allesfresser bezeichnet  

in der freien natur sind sie wegen diesem verhalten sehr verpöhnt und es wird versucht ihren bestand einzuschränken.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

Aso, dann muss man den ja gar nicht extra füttern.
Könnte mir jemand vielleicht helfen so ein exemplar zu besorgen ?, denn kein Zoo geschäft hat den im Sortiment. Und um ihn zu bestellen muss man min. 5 stück nehmen, dass sind zu viel für mein Teich. 

Vielleicht kann jemand mit mir kontakt aufnehmen wenn jemand will 
über icq : 202704804


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

@Katzenwelsfanatiker:
Katzenwelse vermehren sich wie verrückt.In der Saar gibt es schon einen festen Bestand von denen und die kommen aus Nordamerika.Wo kommen die bloss her????
Aquarianer bekammen das Aquarium leergefuttert und dann wurden die ausgesetzt.Wäre die vermehrungsrate nicht so groß hätte nie und nimmer eine fester bestand von denen in der saar entstehen können.Was soll aus deinen Katzenwelsen werden wenn sie mal zu groß sind und es vor denen in deinem teich nur so wimmelt???
Bitte keine nichtheimischen fische bei uns aussetzen (Das nennt man dann "Fauna und Flora Verfälschung")!!

__ Waller werden rießig und fressen auch große Beutefische (alle hier werden ja sicher aus der Zeitung "Kuno" den Dackelfressenden Waller aus Dortmund (??) und den 2m Rhein(??) -waller  der sich am 60cm Karpfen übernommen hat,kennen).

Bitte denkt an die Folgen die __ Raubfische im Teich haben und denkt darüber nach was mit ihnen passiert wenn sie im Teich kein Futter mehr finden!


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

Übrigens habe ich heute in der Dehner-Filiale bei uns in Linz heute 3 ca. 10 cm große Katzenwelse im Verkaufsbecken bei den Koi gesehen - wird vermutlich der "neueste Renner"  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

Können die sich den allein vermehren ?, so ganz ohne Patner ?
Ich muss warten bis in Karlsruhe die Dehner Filiale sie hat, die sagten sie bekommen erst in 3 Wochen wieder eine neue Lieferung.
Naja selbst wenn sie sich vermehren würden, ein bekannter von mir ist Fischer und könnte sie dann in schöne Filets schneiden. Dann hätte man noch ein gutes essen ( joke ).


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

hallo,

ich habe gerade mal in dein profil geschaut - ich denke ein __ wels ist in deinem doch recht kleinen teich fehl am platz - solltest du dennoch nicht von deiner meinung abweichen wollen >> kölle zoo in karlsruhe hagsfeld ist weit besser sortiert als dehner und zudem näher ......

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Mai 2004)

Sorry das ich das Thema immerwieder aktuell mach.
Warum zu klein?, wenn der __ Wels doch erst 8 cm groß ist.
Können sich Welse auch alleine vermehren ?, ohne Patner ?.
Außerdem hab ich momentan Goldfischleich an meiner Seerose kleben, wenn der mal geschlüpft ist ( oje ). Denn es sind jetzt schon zu viele Fische, und meine Goldfischchen hören nicht auf mit leichen.

*Denkt ihr wirklich das es mit dem  Katzenwels schief geht ?   *


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Katzenwelse gehören nicht nach Deutschland!!

Ist es die Lösung eines falschen- /über-besatzes eine neue nicht einheimishce art einzusetzen??? Nein!!


__ Döbel sind einheimische Fische.Sie sind allesfresser,vergnügen sich am Laich und an der Brut.Einen Döbel könnt ihr (wenn er zu groß wird) auch in einen nahe gelegenen Fluss setzen,da sagt keiner was.Nur wenn ihre das mit einem __ katzenwels,sonnenbarsch oder sonst was macht ,ist das problem riesig!

Macht euch mal gedanken darüber was aus dem Fisch wird wenn er zu groß wird oder alles andere wegfrißt!

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Naja wenn ich mir 's recht überlege, wo bekommt man einen __ Döbel her ?
Wie leben die denn so , sind die aggressiv ?.
Meint ihr ich soll so einen reinsetzen ? 

Bitte schreibt zurück


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

@Katzenwelsfanatiker:
Da fängt das problem an.Der __ Döbel ist nicht gerade ein Zierfisch und somit wird er nicht sehr oft angeboten weil die nachfrage zu gering ist.

Wenn dein Teich nicht gerade 10000 liter fasst ,wirst du auch nicht unmenschlich viel überzähligen Fischlaich haben.Eine Möglichkeit wäre dann das du den Laich abfischst und an einen anderen Teichbesitzer weitergibst (ich würde ihn gerne nehmen) oder einfach einen einzelnen Sonnenbarsch oder __ Kaulbarsch reinsetzt,die beiden arten bleiben klein und wenn es nur einer ist ,kann er sich auch nicht vermehren.

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Mai 2004)

Ja wahrscheinlich habt ihr ja recht, einen Sonnenbarsch ( der gefällt mir nicht ). Wie seht den der __ kaulbarsch aus ?, kann sich überhaupt ein Fisch allein vermehren ?.

Nein alzuviel Leich ist es ja auch nicht, ich habe nicht kiloweise leich. Nur ein bischen, nur habe ich halt Angst dass das immerso weitergeht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

einen __ kaulbarsch..
a) is der noch schwieriger zu bekommen als ein __ aitel/__ döbel
b) bekommst du ihn im teich ohnehin nicht zu gesicht
c) is der sehr empfindlich was die wasserwerte betrifft!
d) bleibt er sehr klein..25cm sind eine enoreme ausnahme..durchschnitt eher so 10-12 cm

aus all diesen gründen ungeeignet für den garten teich!
wenn dun foto sehn willst:

www.lfvooe.at

mfg stu


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2004)

Hi.

Also ich hab Kaulbarsche mal im Dehner Garten Center gesehen (ca. 12-15 cm) und wenn man keinen zu kaufen bekommt, dann fängt man sich einfach einen!   


Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

also ich hab erst einmal kaulbarsche beim fischzüchter bekommen..und gefangen hab ich auch erst einen- zudem würgen sich die den köder so rein, dass der fisch meist nicht zu retten ist..und recht häufig sind sie meines erachtens nach auch nicht!
und zu guter letzt sind sie anfällig was die wasserqualiät und temperatur betrifft und bevorzugen strömendes wasser!


----------

